# Another cheap wet & dry vac Lidl



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Wet and Dry Vacuum Cleaner - 30L Waste Capacity £ 64.99*

Designed for tough cleaning tasks around the workshop, garage, car and home
Powerful low-noise 1500 watt motor for effortless cleaning of liquid spills and dirt
Can also be used as blower to push away water or debris
Cleaning range up to 9 metres
Integrated plug socket for connecting to electrical appliances up to 1400 watt
Practical holders for tubes, cables and accessories
With fold-away carry handle and snap-closures for easy emptying
Large, 30-litre waste container made from stainless steel
Includes 4 attachment nozzles
Extra flexible hose, length approx. (m) 3
With 2 wheels and 2 castors for easy manoeuvrability
Long power cable, length (m): 6
Weight, including accessories (kg): 9.8
3 year manufacturer's warranty

*Only available while stocks last!

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/SID-44B562D5-A208360D/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_22297.htm


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

"Can also be used as blower to push away water or debris"

wonder how powerful that feature would be?


----------



## NarN (Jun 24, 2011)

Good find Koshka.

Been looking for more detailed information but can't find any.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

it only seems to suck water up theres no feature like the numatic ones for squirting water out if the nozzle


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> it only seems to suck water up theres no feature like the numatic ones for squirting water out if the nozzle


that is true but the price reflects this, it has a 3 metre hose and 1500w so even as a dry vac thats powerful and handy hose length 2! :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

NarN said:


> Good find Koshka.
> 
> Been looking for more detailed information but can't find any.


It was in the leaflet we get weekly, can't remember the brand but I'll check when I get home from work.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

really tempted by this? or shall i just buy a george from B&Q??


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

The make is Parkside if it's any use to anyone?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1584151&postcount=5

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1584197&postcount=6


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I got the original version a few years back, looks like they've improved the tool storage.

It does a good job, but I've never really tried the 'wet' end of the performance.


----------



## kieran1980 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have the same one i bought it around a year ago and i cant fault the machine to be honest, i have used it mainly as a vacum but have also used it so extract water from my interior when i gave it a good clean at the beginning of the summer.
is quite a big machine so can take up a fair bit of space.
As my wife is a dog walker for a living it is used nearly every day on her van for dog hair so it has good suction
But as a regular user of it can recomend it :wave:
Hope this helps :wave:


----------

